# Creative Cloud App won't let me install Lightroom CC



## paulw77 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm on the Creative Cloud Photography plan.

When I try to upgrade to Lightroom CC 2015, I only see the option to "Try" rather than "Upgrade". I've tried logging out of the app and back in but it makes no difference.

This is on OSX Yosemite.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

How long have you been subscribed to the CC plan?
Can you check the 'System Info" (Help menu) in LR5 and tell me what it says for License Type?
What about PS, is that showing as Installed/Up-to-Date?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 25, 2015)

Does it correctly show Photoshop and Lightroom 5 as licensed? 

When you say "logging out of the app" do you actually sign out as opposed to close it (which doesn't log you out)?  

Log into your Adobe account online (web) and make sure it looks current and shows you subscribed -- if not call Adobe.  If so... well, maybe someone else has ideas, but you might still need to.


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I've been subscribed since October 2014. My payments are up to date (last payment late March 2015).

License Type says "Creative Cloud"

Photoshop shows as up to date - version is Photoshop CC (2014)

I can confirm that I am logging out of the app - not just shutting it down.

Thanks again.


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 25, 2015)

Actually I think I;ve sorted this now.

I logged into my Adobe account via the website and it let me download Lightroom CC from there. No idea why it wouldn't let me do it in the app.

All software showing as up to date now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

Great!!!


----------



## DattaGroover (Apr 25, 2015)

I had the same issue and the same solution.  My problem, however, is that I cannot uninstall LR 5.7.  It need adobe_lightroom_x64.msi which I can't find anywhere.

Anyone know where I can download it? I could probably re-install LR 5 to get it, but that would be a waste of time.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 25, 2015)

DattaGroover said:


> I had the same issue and the same solution.  My problem, however, is that I cannot uninstall LR 5.7.  It need adobe_lightroom_x64.msi which I can't find anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know where I can download it? I could probably re-install LR 5 to get it, but that would be a waste of time.



Well, it's only computer time.   

If I recall that file comes inside the kit; if you have the original 5.7 kit and run it (when it builds the extract) and look in that folder it produces, I think it's in there.

If it's standalone, and you have CC, you can also try installing the prior version from the CC app (i.e. 5.7.1), which should remove the standlone app, then you can uninstall 5.7.1 from CC.


----------



## DattaGroover (Apr 25, 2015)

Ferguson said:


> Well, it's only computer time.
> 
> If I recall that file comes inside the kit; if you have the original 5.7 kit and run it (when it builds the extract) and look in that folder it produces, I think it's in there.
> 
> If it's standalone, and you have CC, you can also try installing the prior version from the CC app (i.e. 5.7.1), which should remove the standlone app, then you can uninstall 5.7.1 from CC.


Thanks for that good advice.  I'm at the point where I need to start over anyway.  I'm going to do a full re-install on a fresh 1TB SSD.  I also have issues with Bridge freezing frequently and the whole machine going slower than it should.


----------

